# PK 360 Grill



## rexster314 (Jan 28, 2017)

I've been lusting after one of these grills since I saw the first ad for them. I have the original PK that I purchased about 4 years ago. That's been my go to grill for the last year or so.

Anyways, my lust got the better of me yesterday and with my wife's approval, ordered the 360 grill. As luck would have it, it's due to be shipped on 2 /15 so I shouldn't have too much of a wait for it. I've been watching Youtube vids about it so should be pretty familiar with it by the time it arrives.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2017)

Congrats!

Looking forward to seeing it in action!

Al


----------



## rexster314 (Feb 3, 2017)

Fedex delivers!! It was picked up at the factory yesterday morning, Arrived this morning little more than 24 hours. Your mileage may vary. 

First off, this is the best packaged item I believe I have ever seen. Absolutely no moving/shifting parts. The foam inserts were tight and the parts were well packaged. 

I'm attaching some pictures taken while uboxing and assembly. There's several videos on yourtube that contain much more, I didn't care about re-inventing the wheel. 

Assembly is pretty much straight forward, didn't refer to instructions at all, From unzipping the boxes to assembly was probably 45 minutes or less. 

The last picture is about a chimney and half of lump charcoal burning in the grill. It took about 10 minutes to get to MED as the image indicates. The last pic was taken about 20 minutes later.













2017-02-03 11.22.50.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Feb 3, 2017


















2017-02-03 11.26.49.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Feb 3, 2017


















2017-02-03 11.26.46.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Feb 3, 2017


















2017-02-03 11.47.07.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Feb 3, 2017


















2017-02-03 12.27.28.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Feb 3, 2017


















2017-02-03 12.28.10.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Feb 3, 2017


















2017-02-03 12.30.22.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Feb 3, 2017


















2017-02-03 12.28.06.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Feb 3, 2017


















2017-02-03 12.37.30.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Feb 3, 2017


















2017-02-03 12.59.20.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Feb 3, 2017


















2017-02-03 13.25.56  small.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Feb 3, 2017


----------



## seenred (Feb 3, 2017)

Very nice!  Congrats on the new cooker!  I'll be watching to see some of your cooks in that rig!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## bigsmoketexas (May 9, 2017)

Id love to have that 360. I have the original one, any tips on putting a themp gauge on it?


----------

